# Slated for development?



## venom81 (Aug 7, 2011)

i found signs and bulldozers alreary in one of my spots were i use to go with my brother in law to see tarantulas in there habitat,:cry:sadly tijuana is a growing city...so  since i found a subadult male that just molted.i took the liberty to go back to the same spot and try to get him a female for breeding purposes an in less than a hour i found my first burrow of the day.iwas so excited that i forgot to take pictures so took some here at home.
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
 am gonna miss that place.


----------



## Drakk (Aug 7, 2011)

Tragedy....=(


----------

